# Survival Rifle , 22LR vs 22 Mag......?



## fordy

............Just watched a video where a guy was "burying" a Ruger 22 with xtra ammo , cleaning supplies , knife,etc. for later use to obtain small game ! Now , I was thinking that I would prefer a 22 mag vas the 22 long rifle, because there is a significant improvement in killing power of the 22 mag over the 22 long rifle . 
............If , one ignores the cost differential between ammo , I , personally would prefer a 22 mag over a regular 22 lr. A 22 mag allows one to acquire deer with accurate bullet placement and significant improvement in the ability to Kill the animal rather wounding and then having to track it in hopes of finding the animal so it can be finished off . Am I exaggerating the killing power of the mag over the regular 22.........or is it so insignificant as to be a non starter ? , fordy


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

I can't say that you're overstating the difference, but neither is a particularly powerful cartridge, so, when you get down to arguing their relative "killing power", it's a fairly short argument. 

The part you're overlooking, in my opinion, is when you suggest disregarding the cost differential. In a survival rifle, ammunition availability is king. This includes both your stash of it, but also, more importantly, your ability to find more when your stash runs out. The cost difference means that your stash will be smaller, and, again, more importantly, when you do find a stash of .22 WM after yours is depleted, you'll be lucky to find a box of 50, rather than bricks of 500. 

I place enough importance on being able to find more ammo, once mine runs out, that, given a choice in a "survival rifle", I'd choose a .177 pellet rifle over a .408 Cheytac.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Am I exaggerating the killing power of the mag over the regular 22.........or is it so insignificant as to be a non starter ? , fordy


There's hardly enough difference to matter once you get above the size of a ****.

Anything larger will require a precise head shot to ensure a quick kill that allows you to find the animal.

Any gain in power will be offset by the lack of accuracy since you'll be very limited in ammo choices.


----------



## Pistachio

I hate to get involved in these shtf discussions as they all too often devolve into fantasy; I.e The Walking Dead! I just think that burying a weapon is a sad waste of a nice weapon. Better IMO to spend ones time learning basic skills such as game calling, tracking, making traps and snares, bow hunting etc. even if it is only learned on weekends or vacations. American Indians survived pretty well without Glocks.

Sorry. Back to the question. Of the two choices the .22 magnum is a much better choice. It was my dads deer rifle and he never failed to bring home the meat.


----------



## MichaelK!

Here's what I think is a better alternative for something that can be packed in your go bag, a RF conversion bolt that fits an AR.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/25...-ar-15-magazine-22-long-rifle-stainless-steel

Basicly, you swing open your 5.56 AR rifle, pull out the centerfire bolt, and drop in this converter. You can pack heavier 5.56 softpoints for larger game, but if you're in a area with just rabbits and squirrells it will work for you.

It won't be as accurate as a 10/22, but you should be able to hit something at 25 yards. This combo should be good for anything from squirrels to smallish deer at close range.


----------



## Pistachio

Michael I like that. That's what we shot in basic training.


----------



## JJ Grandits

I think a lot determines by what is the "survival" situation we are talking about.

Ina SHTF scenerio I'll have a .22LR but I'll also have a number of other firearms at my disposal.

When I read the title of the thread I instantly assumed it was in a stuck in the wilderness type of situation. If your small plane crashes in the middle of Canada there is no way you are going to get more ammo.

In a SHTF situation, if you have to go out and find ammo you did not plan very well. You will find many many things before you find any ammo. And if you do you probably could not afford it. Ammo will become the new currency.

That being said, my preference is the .22 mag.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Well!
This turned interesting. Everybody put a little different lens on "survival" and came up with varying answers that even have me questioning my own. I thought it was a fairly 2-D question, but I guess not. 
Good thread in the making.


----------



## diamondtim

My answer would be neither. Smaller game can be harvested with snares and slingshots. Larger game and self defense require more power than either the 22lr or the 22mag. Although I will concede, many deer have been poached with the 22lr.

For a survival rifle, I submit that the AR-15 be considered. Accurate, good range and enough power to take deer sized game. Also a very effective tool for "social work".


----------



## fordy

............I really didn't pay much attention to the "Burying part" , rather I was more interested in the evaluations people place upon the different capacities of each round ! In reality , most folks will probably be staying home rather than isolating themselves in the mountains or forest . 
............Portability of a significant volume of ammo is important for those who are moving from one place to another in a SHTF scenerio and either 22 LR of 22 Mag allow the person to transport at least 500 rounds or more . Acquisition of additional ammo favors the 22 LR over the 22 Mag , but I still think I'd prefer the mag over the LR . , thanks , fordy


----------



## SBASS1

My father always said if you stick with popular gauges and calibers you can always get ammo in a pinch, but in a shtf senario off calibers might be easier to find. After CT changed its gun laws you couldnt find 22lr or 30-30 20 or12g to save yourself. The isles at cabelas were filled with 300 win mag, 22mag and 16&28g ammo


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

hunting tactics would also change in the SHTF scenario I hear 22lr standard velocity or high velocity in the longest barrel 22 rifle you can find is the poachers choice 

sighted in to hit a quarter size target at 10-15 yards basically exactly what you would use to take raccoon they frequently even just call it their **** gun and say they are **** hunting. that lights out target is supposed to be right where the lower edge of the ear attaches to the head. apparently the best way to avoid getting caught is to do something or say your doing something that is legal night hunting raccoon is legal some might even let their dog out but probably the other side of the neighbors place or mile down the road and let the dog push the deer back to them while it is looking for a ****

a red light lets you see the deer eyes looking at you but does not seem to spook them , then you pop on the white light it freezes them and you get the shot.
I have used a red head lamp when checking traps in the dark with no gun and they do not seem to spook you can see the red glow in their eyes from a considerable distance of 50 yards or so , and can often walk up to 10-15 yards then turn on a powerful white flash light and they just stand there it would be very tempting but I enjoy hunting way to much to be stupid and shoot deer out of season and screw that up.


----------



## JJ Grandits

The question was .22LR or .22mag. Now if people are going to suggest a .223 as the sole survival gun, I will counter with a 12ga. pump gun. It does have limited range but offers up more opportunities too. With the right load it definitely has the knock down power for anything. In a social situation that big hole commands respect.


----------



## alleyyooper

22lr 22 mag both are rim fires and yes they can be reloaded for a while any way but is not as easy as reloading a 22 center fire which you can make black powder for and find enough lead to make bullets with a mold. Primers could pose a problem but if You can stock up on 22 rim fire I would think you could stock up on primers as easy.

I would still rather have a 20ga shot gun my self. reload able with home make black powder and smelt lead and make a slug or make shot. Recoil with a slug a woman or kid can handle it.

 Al


----------



## watcher

If I were burying a survival weapon I'd go with a suppressed 22LR and a couple bricks of subsonic ammo. If things are so bad you are having to dig up a cache the odds are you are not going to want to be advertising where you are.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

alleyyooper said:


> 22lr 22 mag both are rim fires and yes they can be reloaded for a while any way but is not as easy as reloading a 22 center fire which you can make black powder for and find enough lead to make bullets with a mold. Primers could pose a problem but if You can stock up on 22 rim fire I would think you could stock up on primers as easy.
> 
> I would still rather have a 20ga shot gun my self. reload able with home make black powder and smelt lead and make a slug or make shot. Recoil with a slug a woman or kid can handle it.
> 
> Al


I would go 30 cal over 22 cal if we go center fire becuase they are just that much easier to cast for you can do a lot of low power stuff with a 30cal then step it up to full power 

the one thing you can't do is load black powder without filling the case , it is an explosive and not a propellant so if you are going to load black you need to fill the case up if not with powder then corn meal or cream of wheat 

a 30-30 break action would be a good tool definitely capable of black powder loads and plain base bullet velocities , but also some real light loads with 90gr bullets for smaller game those are also low noise and the brass lasts just about forever especially if you anneal necks


----------



## psegnatelli

I've read you can make a adapter to shoot 22lr in a 22mag by taking the rear rim area of a empty 22Mag brass off and loading the 22lr cartridge into that.

I'll try it one day but haven't yet. I have fired 22lr in a 22mag and although the brass split I hit a apple at 25yds So there's that.

But if I have to take anything and go, I'm bringing a suppressed 22lr and a handgun. 

Pick things you can conceal, and conceal extremely well. 
Goes for your overall look too. I like to play spot the gun guy 
It's usually not very hard.


----------



## alleyyooper

Yes a 30 cal or bigger is easier to cast for and I have a old Lyman manual the has black powder load data for the 30-30 and 32 win special and even the 35 Remington.​ I still think I would go with a 20ga shot gun my self.​ ​ LOL I can see the anti gun people robbing and stealing to get fire arms come to that.​ ​  Al​


----------



## Bearfootfarm

psegnatelli said:


> *I've read* you can make a adapter to shoot 22lr in a 22mag by taking the rear rim area of a empty 22Mag brass off and loading the 22lr cartridge into that.
> 
> I'll try it one day but haven't yet. I have fired 22lr in a 22mag and although the brass split I hit a apple at 25yds So there's that.
> 
> But if I have to take anything and go, I'm bringing a suppressed 22lr and a handgun.
> 
> Pick things you can conceal, and conceal extremely well.
> Goes for your overall look too. I like to play spot the gun guy
> It's usually not very hard.


Yeah, one can read lots of foolish things on the internet.
The trick is being smart enough to not believe them.


----------



## psegnatelli

If it works how is it foolish?


----------



## JJ Grandits

Until someone loses an eye!


----------



## NorthernMich

> In a survival rifle, ammunition availability is king


Every house seems to have a .22 a FEW have a .22 mag or .22 Hornet or .17 Hornet and now there must be as many .17 HMRs out there as .22 mags...

Go with the .22.....on that thought...peep sight over a nice lighted sight...why? Getting replacement batteries. :drum:


----------



## NorthernMich

M-6 Springfield.. .22/.410

new Savage .22/.410

takedown Ruger .22 unscoped, learn to shoot 50 yards


----------



## oldasrocks

To throw a monkey wrench in I suggest a 17 HMR. Accurate to 200 yards and also to pop a squirrel. i have all 3 weapons. I hit a coyote with a 22 mag, body shot, he hunched and ran for a long ways. A 17 drops them fast. Sighted in with a good scope and I would not hesitate to take a deer or beef for that matter at 200 yards, head shot.


----------



## Clayjunky

There's no question between these two calibers the OP is suggesting that .22lr is the better choice. Both calibers will require precision shots for medium sized game for ethical kills and unless you're planning on taking head shots at deer at long ranges (which would be ill advised regardless of either caliber) the .22lr has dropped many deer, gators, steer, hogs and men with head shots at short ranges. I can't recommend shooting for the vitals in either caliber so I don't think you should be concerned with tracking anything if you're even considering taking larger game with these calibers. IMO, the only humane shots with either caliber are headshots and the animal should be dead before it hits the ground if done correctly. Ballistics, yup .22mag more energy, but at 50yds they are both wicked accurate, with little practice you should easily be able to shoot tight groups with a .22lr and a .06 cent head shot is just as effective as one that costs a quarter. The economics and availability are also very important, as many have noted, everyone has .22lr. 

.22LR is $.06/rd if able to find it, readily available for a little more these days. 
22MAG is costing 0.25/rd IF you're lucky to get it at that. That price range is a lot for a very limiting caliber. For the same $ or less, you could be shooting steel cased 223/556 or 7.62x39 ammo. While relatively too powerful for 'small' game, you're now prepped for much larger animals and ranges and I'd rather have my AR, AK or SKS than any rimfire rifle, ever. 

IMO, for a SHTF rig for survival, that's cheap enough to bury and not lose sleep over it, get yourself a Rossi multi-cal. For under $150 you can have a single shot .12ga /22lr combo (many caliber configurations available too for similar prices). These guns break down, are compact and accurate. A 12ga/.22 combo (or any gauge but 12ga ammo is cheaper and plentiful) gives the versatility of shooting slugs, buckshot, birdshot and having a.22lr too. All size game can now be taken. There's no good reason anyone needs a semi-auto .22lr for survival and horrible choice for self defense purposes so forget the 10/22, that's $ wasted. 

The .410ga/.22lr combo is cheap right now, $130 - 12ga ammo is cheaper and easier to find, but great price on this setup IMO. For $200 will have you setup with a brick of .22 & a variety of .410 ammo, budget friendly SHTF rig. -Good Luck 

https://www.classicfirearms.com/braztech-rossi-matched-combo-410-22lr-mat-blue-youth-rifle-s411220bs


----------



## NorthernMich

If you reload...17 or .22 Hornady 3000 fps and legal for deer here...albeit the comments are surrounding "*survival*? and I realize the difference...

a friend said...as I pondered which as I have.17 HMR, .17 Hornady, .22...what ammo you have the most of right NOW?

Then that's the rifle you take 


BTW I got a CZ over under WHEN you could get them over the counter....traded a .308 single survivor to get one for my son a few years back too.


----------



## JJ Grandits

One gun I always wanted and I think would make a good survival gun is a Savage .22mag over 20 ga.

By survival, I again mean out in the wilderness and not a SHTF situation.


----------



## jwal10

Never going to bury a gun or ammo, always with me. Hunker down at first sign of danger, not going to depend on something you hope is still there and usable. Much rather bury a crossbow. 38/357 is my choice. Good brass to reload, easy to make bullets, inexpensive, compact, 1 caliber. Cheap loads for hunting small game and plinking if I want. Winchester Ranger, Colt single action, one loaded .38, other .357. One open carry, one concealed. Always ready, willing and able. Only time I carry a .22 rifle is if I am just out dinking around, no use for a .22 mag. I love my 9422, have had it for 45 years but it is more of a toy, mostly used with shorts, otherwise may as well carry the Ranger....James


----------



## muleskinner2

If the choice is .22LR or .22 mag, the .22 mag is the better choice. In Alaska the Eskimos hunt and kill everything including bear with the .22 mag. On white tail deer behind the ear is good, but a heart shot will work if you know where it is and can hit it. In a SHTF situation all of the loose ammo just laying around will soon be gone. So put 10,000 rounds of .22 mag away now and forget about it.

Muleskinner2


----------

